
Ask HN: Renting out subdomains - natsu90
I bought a domain several months ago only to use its subdomain (the domain name is my last name), and I was thinking to rent out the unused hostname/subdomain to people who also had the same last name. Is there any risk to the domain? I'm afraid if they make illegal website using the subdomain, then the domain will be taken down as well, is it true? Thank you for your time.
======
Chris_X
You can just rent them an email account anyname@surname.com, I suspect that's
what most people want anyways (especially non-techies).

